# found 14 small ones - York County



## 6922design (Apr 24, 2013)

Found and picked 14 small ones in York county. Greys. Looks like the frost got them Saturday morning. Very dry and a couple fallen over that were tiny and dried up. Some nice and healthy though. Hope we get some rain this weekend. Anyone else in or around York county finding any?


----------



## pa_hunter (Apr 20, 2013)

Found my first morel ever today! Then I found 20 some around a dying elm close to a creek. Picked 19 yellows and found one all but completly eatin black.


----------



## cumberlandadams (Apr 18, 2013)

hello! found six yesterday. 1 small yellow &amp; 5 'tall stemed'. Brother found five four-inch yellows. of course they were part of dinner last night.....the hunt is on!!


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

Congrats P.A.Hunter I found my first last year after surching for 40 or so hours enjoy the excitement!


----------



## pa_hunter (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks jpv1125! They are actually coming up on my property! I walked through miles of tulip poplars and searched until my eyes couldnt take anymore and it turns out I could of just walked 50 yards from my house lol


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

P.A Hunter I also hunted the poplars to day found 10 picked 7 blackies I'm going to hit the ash trees in my backyard tomorrow I hope I have your kinda luck 4 hours 7 mushrooms worth every step!!


----------



## pa_hunter (Apr 20, 2013)

Jpv1125 if you dont mind me askin do you look rite around the base of the poplars or look for dead ones or just look pretty much everywhere. The ones I found were pretty close to a dying ash. I thought it was a elm but today I determined it was a ash. I left some little ones to grow. Should I go back to that spot every couple days? Will they continue to pop up? Or do they all pop up at once? Good luck hunting that ash tomorrow! My neighbor has some real nice 4 to 5 inch blacks growing under his tulip polpars I was helping him find today. So I think I'm going to search some poplar and sycamore tomorrow and every ash I see along the way lol


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

P.A.Hunter What I've learned is to find the trees that they are associated with like ash,elm, poplar,sycamore and what I do is search everywhere. I've found them in a group of 20+ or 1-2 by them selves I'm new like you! I found 1 spot last year where i found grays and yellows checked it 4 days ago nothing looked yesterday 4 blacks going back tomorrow I hope the grays and yellows are there. This are a lot of smart people on this site I read everything. I hope this helps! Happy Hunting


----------



## 6922design (Apr 24, 2013)

picked 22 white and grey yesterday in same spot... going looking in a new spot tonight. wish me luck! - Jen... York County


----------



## 6922design (Apr 24, 2013)

found 18 sunday. 11 were pecker necks!


----------



## emc1095 (May 11, 2014)

Can anyone give me any tips on how to start hunting here in York PA I live in Windsor/Red Lion area and would love to start hunting on weekends with my mom .


----------



## emc1095 (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for any help you can give me


----------

